# UFC 86 Results : JACKSON vs. GRIFFIN



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 86: JACKSON vs. GRIFFIN*
Date: 7/5/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​

----------


Main Card Bouts:


[29-6-0] *Quinton Jackson* vs. *Forrest Griffin* [15-4-0] - *World Light Heavyweight Championship*

[12-4-0] *Patrick Cote* vs. *Ricardo Almeida* [9-2-0]

[28-8-0] *Joe Stevenson* vs. *Gleison Tibau* [15-5-0]

[13-2-0] *Josh Koscheck* vs. *Chris Lytle* [35-15-4]

[11-1-0] *Tyson Griffin* vs. *Marcus Aurelio* [16-5-0] 


----------


Preliminary Bouts:


[8-3-0] *Gabriel Gonzaga* vs. *Justin McCully* [8-3-2]

[12-3-0] *Jorge Gurgel* vs. *Cole Miller* [13-3-0]

[39-8-3] *Melvin Guillard* vs. *Dennis Siver* [11-5-0]

[2-0-0] *Corey Hill* vs. *Justin Buchholz* [7-2-0]


----------


The world is watching as UFC Light Heavyweight Champion QUINTON "RAMPAGE" JACKSON and perennial fan favorite FORREST GRIFFIN spend 13 weeks as competing coaches on The Ultimate Fighter reality show. Now, the time comes for these two mixed martial arts masters to go to war. On Saturday, July 5th, Griffin challenges Jackson for the most hotly contested title in the UFC – the Light Heavyweight Championship. UFC 86: JACKSON VS. GRIFFIN - Saturday, July 5, live on Pay-Per-View from Las Vegas, NV.


----------


Gabriel Gonzaga def. Justin McCully by Submission (Americana) at 1:57, R1
Cole Miller def. Jorge Gurgel by Submission (Triangle Choke) at 4:48, R3
Melvin Guillard def. Dennis Siver by TKO (Strikes) at 0:36, R1
Justin Buchholz def. Corey Hill by Submission (Rear Naked Choke) at 3:57, R1


----------

